# Iguazu Falls (Misiones - Argentina)



## conocermisiones (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello friends
Help us by voting for the Iguazu Falls are considered one of the world wonders of nature.

To vote

More information

Thank


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Ayudaría primero si la pagina no fuera todo con contenido flash y segundo (aun mas importante) si tuviera la opción de navegar en ingles en el proceso de votar, sino, no le veo incentivo o interés para que le gente vote en esas condiciones, excepto los de habla castellana.


It would help first if the page isn't all flash content and second (even more important) the option to navigate in English trough the questions, I can't see any incentive nor interest for the people to login and vote in such conditions, except Spanish speaking people..

Sorry, but that's my opinion.


----------

